# Pending Ad



## urban5 (May 23, 2017)

I submitted two ads on 5-22, one ad (179693) was approved today and other one is still pending.  The ads are very similar with only difference being one is week 15 and other is week 16.  I would think they would have been approved at the same time.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 23, 2017)

Question appears to be about the Marketplace, which is not a part of the bulletin board.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_.


----------



## DeniseM (May 23, 2017)

Marketplace Ads are actually reviewed and approved by Marketplace managers, so it can take 24-48 hours for approval.  To make sure you actually completed all steps and submitted the 2nd Ad, you can look at your Marketplace listings to see if the  2nd Ad shows as "pending."


----------



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2017)

just to clarify, all ads will be posted within 24 hours (most much sooner, but always within 24 hours).

note that if you go back in and click to edit an ad, it will remove it from the site and put it back into the approval queue.


----------



## urban5 (May 23, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Marketplace Ads are actually reviewed and approved by Marketplace managers, so it can take 24-48 hours for approval.  To make sure you actually completed all steps and submitted the 2nd Ad, you can look at your Marketplace listings to see if the  2nd Ad shows as "pending."


It was shown as pending immediately after I completed it.  It posted today around 2:30 PM, thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2017)

yes, all ads will go into the pending queue the moment they are created.  and will be posted within 24 hours =)


----------

